
How to quickly and effectively read other people’s code – Self-Taught Coders - pplonski86
https://selftaughtcoders.com/how-to-quickly-and-effectively-read-other-peoples-code/
======
externalreality
Assuming you are familiar with all relevant languages/frameworks involved then
reading other people's code is not hard at all if 1) you understand the
purpose of the portion of the code base you are in 2) you understand
design/architecture of that portion of the code base and 3) You ask for a
quick overview from someone.

Yes, sometimes code is loaded with all kinds of indirection that usually comes
from OO programmers outsmarting themselves with all kinds of implicit
polymorphic dispatch and unnecessary design pattern legacy. This is why its
important to ask someone familiar with the code to give you a rundown.

